# Male Animla Requests - Done



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I've just done all of the pending Male Animal requests.

Sorry to anyone that's been waiting ages. :blush:


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

@Lorian can I have access pkease mate im now a silver member thanks


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

jadakiss2009 said:


> @Lorian can I have access pkease mate im now a silver member thanks


Hera replied to you about this on another thread - you need to apply before I can approve it.


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up ive applyed over there


----------

